# Waterless wash tips



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Hi all, I need to clean a relatives black taxi as there are no car washes open and I have very little in the way of cleaning products anymore, what's the best spray and wipe cleaner these days? I have no access to pressure washers or a hose!

When I used to spend a lot of time on here back in the day it was ONR but I'm not up to date on current tech/methods.

Cheers


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

ONR or Carpro EcH2o would be my choice


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

One of these 

Optimum Opti-clean - mixed 1:3 or 1:4 (Cleans well but smears on windows)
Carpro Ech2o - mixed 1:5 (Cleans great but leaves a smeary mess if not wipped all the way, leaves some great shine behind)
Surf city garage rinse free w&w - mixed 1:6 (all around great performer, non fuss product, smells nice and leaves behind a great clean finish, the only problem is that I dont know if you can still get it anywhere)


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Carpro-us just did a short video on ech2o. Its a very good product to have around. I use a very similar product and i also use it has a drying aid.

You can use it for, waterless, rinseless, quick detailer, drying aid, clay lube..I even wiped down my vinyl interior with it.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## Geiri (Mar 3, 2020)

300ml water + 300ml sonax bsd + 30 ml carpro ech2o = epic as a waterless wash.


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Absolute is at the party now as well - make sure you use a Black sponge as well 









P&S Absolute Rinseless Wash


Absolute Rinseless Wash is a water-based and rinse-free car wash alternative that safely cleans your vehicle by encapsulating dirt. It allows you to wash your car wherever or whenever you choose.




www.cleanandshiny.co.uk













The Rag Company Ultra Black Sponge


The Rag Company's exclusive ULTRA BLACK SPONGE represents the latest in foam technology and an evolution in design based upon the famous Big Red Sponge! The new ergonomic shape makes it much easier to hold for all hand sizes resulting in an increase of performance for everybody. Add a softer...




www.cleanandshiny.co.uk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

ONR is still a great product, and reliable all over the car. Feynlab pure rinseless is far superior in every facet, except for glass. It cleans sooooo much better but can be smeary on glass


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

stangalang said:


> ONR is still a great product, and reliable all over the car. Feynlab pure rinseless is far superior in every facet, except for glass. It cleans sooooo much better but can be smeary on glass


I tried this recommendation from Matt and it’s spot on. I use ONR for light washes and Feynlab for draper cleans 👍👍.
UBS sponge still sealed as can get the courage to use a sponge yet.


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

On a black car I would use Ammo Frothe or if you can’t get it Adam’s foam+wash.









Adam's Foam + Wash


Adam's Foam + Wash 16oz Adam’s Foam + Wash generates a thick, shaving cream type foam for a highly lubricating wash in any environment without the use of any external water – no hoses, pressurized washes, or buckets required! Adam’s Foam + Wash is assisted by using a choice aerator, such as any...



www.prestigecarcareshop.com





Use it as your pretreat and then do your rinseless with ONR or Absolute.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

